# How much would you pay...[your kid & friend to move furniture?]



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2012)

Your kid and her friend (male) to move some furniture (from upstairs to the garage)?  We're starting to "drain" the house of furniture and the boxes we've started to pack and I told dd that I would pay her and her friend if they would do the moving. Dh can't do any lifting right now (how handy for him ) and I don't think I could do it.

Anyway, I'm trying to figure out a fair price, either by the hour or for the job.  They'll be moving a desk, dresser, futon and chair and assorted boxes. I have no idea how long this should even take them.

TIA


----------



## nazclk (Jul 27, 2012)

*Move*

Just from upstairs to the garage??  Couple hours at most, $75 sounds good to me.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 27, 2012)

$10/hr per person sounds fair to me.


----------



## geekette (Jul 27, 2012)

I would not pay by the hour as the project could become much longer to complete.

I would factor in:

stairs 
navigational obstacles (as in, don't scrape the walls with that desk when you go around that tight corner!)
how heavy the stuff is
how many other boxes/how heavy
how nicely it is placed in the attic (haphazardly dumped vs sensibly placed)

Um, I dunno, heavy stuff?  $100.  low degree of difficulty?  $50.  

I would probably give them an "at least" number, subject to add-on gratuity.

Then send them to my house and I will also give an at least number and add-on gratuity (and no stairs!)


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2012)

It took them one hour.  They couldn't move the desk as it was way too heavy and the drawers don't come out.  Now that leaves me wondering how the heck I'm going to get that out.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2012)

Luanne said:


> It took them one hour.  They couldn't move the desk as it was way too heavy and the drawers don't come out.  Now that leaves me wondering how the heck I'm going to get that out.



Drawers ALWAYS come out. (I was a mover for many years)

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Drawers ALWAYS come out. (I was a mover for many years)
> 
> Jim



Jim, that's what dd's friend thought.  He even crawled underneath to see if he could find the "release" and couldn't.  We've decided to leave the desk where it is for the time being, then we'll deal both with it, and the one in the other dd's room, later.

I ended up paying each of them $15.00 which they were pleased with.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 28, 2012)

$15 each sounds good.  I would have simply gotten them pizza and maybe a redbox rental. 
The drawers have to come out.  The desk wouldn't have been made in one piece. Too bad Jim isn't there to figure it out!


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 28, 2012)

The release is typically on the metal slide/glide of the drawer.  Pull the drawer all the way out, when it stops there should be a plastic "flipper" in the glide on both sides, for larger drawers one is pushed up, the other down.  On smaller drawers they both typically are pushed down.

Drawers ALWAYS come out.

As for the rest of the desk, I just used a reciprocating saw to get mine out the door - cut it into 3 pieces and finished the disassemble in the driveway as that beastie wasn't going out any other way 




Luanne said:


> It took them one hour.  They couldn't move the desk as it was way too heavy and the drawers don't come out.  Now that leaves me wondering how the heck I'm going to get that out.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 28, 2012)

My parents bought a house once with a piano in the basement. They tried to donate it and the men from the fire department came to get it out. There was no way it was going up the narrow stairs into the house, nor could it go below the bulkhead opening. My father ended up using the axe approach. Wasn't worth donating when he was done, but the piano was out of the basement.


----------



## Dori (Jul 28, 2012)

We bought a sofa and loveseat for the basement. When the delivery men came to deliver them through the side entrance, the sofa got wedged so tightly against the wall, that they had to break a big hole. They finally got it down the stairs, but then the company had to send a plasterer and a painter to repair the damage. they certainly didn't make any money from that sale!

When we eventually get rid of the sofa, DH will have to chop it up in the basement.

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2012)

Movers are full of stories of people who build boats, airplanes and who knows what all in their basement shops only to find they are permanent to the structure. My spa technician told me last week of removing old spas by chainsaw after people built a room around their hot tubs. Pool tables are often more expensive to disassemble and move than they are worth.

But a desk... Unlikely that it can't be lightened and removed. Carib probably hit the location of the drawer latches right on and sometimes-especially with locking desk drawers- all the drawers lock in place when the top-center one is closed.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2012)

As for close relatives (like your kid), I would NOT give them cash. I only pay cash when they do work for me WHERE I am paid for it (ie painting an apartment, cleaning out a yard) or will make money.

If it is around my house, it is called FAMILY - like painting a room or chopping down a tree or turning over the garden. But the benefits might later include a Disney vacation week or Spring Break beach time in FL with(out) auntie, too.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> As for close relatives (like your kid), I would NOT give them cash. I only pay cash when they do work for me WHERE I am paid for it (ie painting an apartment, cleaning out a yard) or will make money.
> 
> If it is around my house, it is called FAMILY - like painting a room or chopping down a tree or turning over the garden. But the benefits might later include a Disney vacation week or Spring Break beach time in FL with(out) auntie, too.


 
I agree.  Paying for everything they do can only cause problems down the road.


----------



## joyzilli (Jul 28, 2012)

We had a bureau with 5 drawers.  It took me a long time to figure out how to remove them.  In this case I had to remove 2 screws, one on either side of the inside of the drawer toward the front.  Once the screws were removed, the drawer came right out.  The screws were in the metal slides on the inside sides of each drawer.  Good luck!


----------



## Kozman (Jul 28, 2012)

If your dd is still living in the house I'd apply it to her room and board.:hysterical:


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> As for close relatives (like your kid), I would NOT give them cash. I only pay cash when they do work for me WHERE I am paid for it (ie painting an apartment, cleaning out a yard) or will make money.
> 
> If it is around my house, it is called FAMILY - like painting a room or chopping down a tree or turning over the garden. But the benefits might later include a Disney vacation week or Spring Break beach time in FL with(out) auntie, too.



If they hadn't done it I *would* have had to pay someone else to move the furniture.  Dh can't do any lifting right now and I can't do it either.

My kids do a lot around the house without being paid.  Also, even though dd's friend is someone we really like, he's not family and I wouldn't expect him to do the heavy lifting for free.

But I appreciate your input.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> My parents bought a house once with a piano in the basement. They tried to donate it and the men from the fire department came to get it out. There was no way it was going up the narrow stairs into the house, nor could it go below the bulkhead opening. My father ended up using the axe approach. Wasn't worth donating when he was done, but the piano was out of the basement.



My husband bought a piano once at a closed restaurant. He wanted the wood because it was so ornate. Wound up keeping the soundboard as well for some future project. Definitely worth more in pieces than as a useless piano.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2012)

joyzilli said:


> We had a bureau with 5 drawers.  It took me a long time to figure out how to remove them.  In this case I had to remove 2 screws, one on either side of the inside of the drawer toward the front.  Once the screws were removed, the drawer came right out.  The screws were in the metal slides on the inside sides of each drawer.  Good luck!



Had someone come and pick it up today.  They figured out how to remove the drawers very quickly.  I tried last night and dh spent about 30 minutes in there this morning with a screw driver trying to figure it out.  :rofl:


----------



## rosebud5 (Jul 29, 2012)

I probably would take into consideration if she works, has any spending money or needs some money to hang out with friends. Having said that, I would not spend freely, but it seems to me an hour work lifting and carrying would be worth about 20 bucks each.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Had someone come and pick it up today.  They figured out how to remove the drawers very quickly. :rofl:



Suspected it wouldn't be too difficult when faced with the alternative. Thanks for the follow up.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2012)

rosebud5 said:


> I probably would take into consideration if she works, has any spending money or needs some money to hang out with friends. Having said that, I would not spend freely, but it seems to me an hour work lifting and carrying would be worth about 20 bucks each.



Thanks.  She just graduated college, is working part-time while figuring out what to do.  She is living at home and is assuming responsibility for all of her own expenses (except rent and food), which is hard on her current salary. So yes, I'm usually willing to pay her for things that are worth it to me to have done........by someone else.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know about the paying stuff.  Last time we moved, and it was a house full, my Son got three of his ex Marine Corps buddies to help and they made a point of telling us up front that they wouldn't take any money but that a cold six pack or two of Miller Light would be accepted.

George


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> I don't know about the paying stuff.  Last time we moved, and it was a house full, my Son got three of his ex Marine Corps buddies to help and they made a point of telling us up front that they wouldn't take any money but that a cold six pack or two of Miller Light would be accepted.
> 
> George



Well gee thanks.  My dd doesn't have any ex Marine Corps buddies and her friend doesn't drink at all so payment in beer wouldn't be an option.  Can I have you send them all my way next time I need stuff moved? 

As far as I'm concerned this thread can be closed.  My initial question is no longer relevant as the situation has been handled.

Thanks again to all who posted.  The responses have been interesting to say the least.


----------



## geekette (Jul 30, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Well gee thanks.  My dd doesn't have any ex Marine Corps buddies and her friend doesn't drink at all so payment in beer wouldn't be an option.  Can I have you send them all my way next time I need stuff moved?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned this thread can be closed.  My initial question is no longer relevant as the situation has been handled.
> 
> Thanks again to all who posted.  The responses have been interesting to say the least.



I would like some ex Marine Corps buddies to visit me, too!  What?  oh, I have to have been IN the Marine Corps? oh, well, never mind ...


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 30, 2012)

Boy times have sure changed.  When I was young (early teens and up) I was expected to help move my parents, my friends and my friends parents, and my brother and his wife (whole houses and apartments)  "for nuttin" as they used to say.  I use the word "EXPECTED" because it was expected and I wouldn't have  dreamed to ask for anything.  The idea was it was family and friends and the parents of friends.  I was also expected to help them paint their places, get their cars fixed, take them to the store, go to the store for them, take them to the doctor, pick them up in a car at any time of night or day (if I had access to a car)  and generally drive them anywhere they needed to get to if they couldn't get there themselves.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2012)

Just to make it clear.  They probably would have done it for free.  I offered to pay.  It was worth it to me.  Can we end it now? :ignore:


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2012)

How much would I pay?  Pay?  Are you kidding me?

I always help my relatives for free and never have I ever expected payment in any way shape or form.  And even if they offered I still say that since it's family, that family is family.  To the OP: only kidding with you. Hope you made it this far without blowin a gasket.


----------



## VivianLynne (Jul 30, 2012)

Luanna,
You are NOT the only woman or person who has paid their kids (and the kid's friends) to do things for them. You don't like to impose, you figure/know they can use a few dollars and you are greatful for the help. If you didn't pay and if they didn't accept, you would feel like you ABUSE them and you are dependant upon them. I would bet you don't like getting a really nice gift from your kids either - knowing that they have other bills or should be saving for something important. Afterall, you didn't really need that gift.

But I grew up around a large family and we didn't have a lot of extra cash. We still as adults do things for each other - I take my older brother (and his wife) or send them alone, because they don't have those types of funds. They offer adventures - like taking me up to the last season of play at Yankees Stadium to watch a game - right after we stood outside and beg for 3 tickets for over an hour. I paid $40 for a box seat over Derek Jetter's shoulder and they got 2 free nosebleed seats. But it was an adventure.

Moving is an adventure, too. I seldom walk away without some piece of furniture or a old dish or vase. I have a truck, but I talk to the older relatives about what I remember about the old times as I was growing up.  So while there may not be CASH as payment to me, there are memories shared and our common history passed on. 

So, don't comment on my or my family's way of being a family and helping out and I won't offer advice on your take of dealing with your family.

PS In my family, you ALWAYS kept your wallet/purse hidden from Harold --- he would want trinkets, money, and drink --- money was about the only thing you could keep him from NOT walking off with.


----------



## Patri (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Luanne, my sympathies. All these judgments outside of your simple question. Seems like every thread people have to twist the topic and judge others because something is done differently than THEY would do it. Sorry folks, we are all unique and do things that work best for our situations. And thank goodness for that. One size does not fit all.


----------



## Elan (Jul 31, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Just to make it clear.  They probably would have done it for free.  I offered to pay.  It was worth it to me.  Can we end it now? :ignore:



  FWIW, I'm also in your camp.  Yes, I busted my ass for "free" helping my dad on the farm when I was a kid.  But there's absolutely nothing wrong with paying your kids to help you out when you know they could use the money and you could use the assistance.


----------



## geekette (Jul 31, 2012)

Elan said:


> FWIW, I'm also in your camp.  Yes, I busted my ass for "free" helping my dad on the farm when I was a kid.  But there's absolutely nothing wrong with paying your kids to help you out when you know they could use the money and you could use the assistance.



I also was periodically paid for Extras, which would be things Beyond Normal Help that is expected.  I did lots that I was not paid for because there are things that you do as part of a household.  We never received allowance, so being able to make some extra $ by doing things mom and dad didn't want to do or couldn't do made sense for all of us.  

Agree with Viv - each family has their own customs.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 31, 2012)

Patri said:


> Oh Luanne, my sympathies. *All these judgments *outside of your simple question. Seems like every thread people have to twist the topic and judge others because something is done differently than THEY would do it. Sorry folks, we are all unique and do things that work best for our situations. And thank goodness for that. One size does not fit all.


I don't see anyone judging Luanne, I just think people are sharing what they would do in the situation.  After all, isn't that what Luanne asked in her OP???  

I came from a farm family, and was never paid to do extra jobs; it was just expected of us.  However, my wife came from a family where they didn't have allowance, but paid their kids for absolutely everything (including "babysitting themselves" when their parents went out to dinner or something).

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

Kurt


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 31, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I don't see anyone judging Luanne, I just think people are sharing what they would do in the situation.  After all, isn't that what Luanne asked in her OP???
> 
> I came from a farm family, and was never paid to do extra jobs; it was just expected of us.  However, my wife came from a family where they didn't have allowance, but paid their kids for absolutely everything (including "babysitting themselves" when their parents went out to dinner or something).
> 
> ...



I agree.  People answer questions by sharing their views and experiences.  If some people, including me,  think you should pay nothing to your child and friend for helping out a parent that is their opinion.  The OP asked how much she should pay.  One obvious answer is to pay nothing. It is not a judgment.  It is an opinion.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 31, 2012)

Patri said:


> Oh Luanne, my sympathies. All these judgments outside of your simple question. Seems like every thread people have to twist the topic and judge others because something is done differently than THEY would do it. Sorry folks, we are all unique and do things that work best for our situations. And thank goodness for that. One size does not fit all.




Yes - sounds to me like you are all happy with your arrangement, and that is all that matters.  I gladly pay my kids to do things I dont want to/cant do myself.


----------

